# Problem mit Netzwerkdrucker "Konica Minolta bizhub C203"



## marwo (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes Problem. Es liegt ein Netzwerk vor mit 5 Clients und einem Server und einem Router.
Die Clients hängen alle an einem Switch, der Server hängt ausserhalb. Also direkt am Router und der Switch hängt dann halt am Server.
Am gleichen Router hängt auch der oben genannte Drucker "Konica Minolta bizhub C203".
Problem: Der Drucker druckt nicht.
Der Drucker ist per IP Adresse erreichbar/anpingbar. Jedoch wird er als offline annerkannt.
Am Server sind so gut wie alle Ports zu, deswegen muss ich die einzeln freigeben.
Weis einer woran das liegen könnte? Bzw. welche Ports "wichtig" sind, bzw. fehlen?

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Jimini (19. Dezember 2012)

Kannst du noch einmal (am besten mit einer Skizze) beschreiben, wie dein Netzwerk aufgebaut ist?
Welche Ports du freischalten musst, hängt davon ab, wie der Drucker verwaltet wird. Infos hierzu solltest du aber auf jeden Fall im Handbuch finden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## marwo (19. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine grobe Skizze.
Der Drucker ist per ping erreichbar. Auch ein Zugriff auf das Webinterface ist möglich. EInstellungen im Windows sind auch machbar.
Nur den Drucknbefehl, akzeptiert er nicht.
Ist per TCP/IP über LPR verbunden. Der LPR Port (515) ist in der Firewall des Servers freigegebeben.


----------



## Jimini (19. Dezember 2012)

Bietet der Drucker eine Logfunktion an, mit der man eventuelle Fehlermeldungen einsehen könnte?

MfG Jimini


----------



## marwo (19. Dezember 2012)

Hat sich inzwischen gelöst, er war nicht richtig in CUPS eingebunden.... -.-

Trotzdem Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## Jimini (19. Dezember 2012)

Ach du nutzt CUPS - hättest du das früher erwähnt, hätte ich dir sicherlich zielgerichteter helfen können 
Aber gut, dass es jetzt funktioniert.

MfG Jimini


----------

